# Good-Night Kobe



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Signed Rose....Go Bulls~.


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 25, 2011)

now thats the way to start the season gdammit![video=youtube;hmil1Ta3JVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmil1Ta3JVU[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 28, 2011)

Clippers... JK
Oh wait, maybe not.


----------

